# Gas trapped in ur upper back?



## SarahChoueiry

DO any of you get gas trapped in your upper back, like between your shoulder blades? And when it gets bad, it is like pressure up my throat/neck and around to my front of my chest. 
It kills and i just discovered GasX and that helps but I do not know why this started. I mean it began after my hospital stay because of an obstruction and since i started prednison and humira. BUT i have experienced this a couple times before this but not to this intensity and length of time.


----------



## sid

I get terrible gas issues an dthis is so comon...I always get gas trapped etwen my shoulder blades..exactly in the upper middle...It pains lightly ..but what irritates is the uncomfortable feeling that remains there. It usually gets better itself..sometimes it remians for mroe than 2 days. ..I get relief when I burp though.


----------



## Gianni

Yeah I believe this issue is fairly common, even for generally healthy people. 

I remember having this issue for 3 straight weeks last year and it wouldn't go away! I found nothing to really help it besides time. 

Gianni


----------



## SarahChoueiry

im glad it is normal  i mentioned it to someone and they suggested i may have a "leak" somewhere in my intestines.


----------



## Gianni

> im glad it is normal  i mentioned it to someone and they suggested i may have a "leak" somewhere in my intestines.


Lol if only that were the only symptom for a "leak" in the intestines. No, it is fairly common, you'll be fine I'm sure

Gianni


----------



## SarahChoueiry

AWW finally saw my doc and he said it was gas stuck in my stomach that was pushing up on my nerves. The trick he said was Peppermint oil drops in warm water  ha, that easy i guess thanks for the help !


----------



## sid

SarahChoueiry said:


> AWW finally saw my doc and he said it was gas stuck in my stomach that was pushing up on my nerves. The trick he said was Peppermint oil drops in warm water  ha, that easy i guess thanks for the help !


great that you found the answer..BTW you simply mix few pepermint drops in water and drink ?? is that it ? I might need it ..as you see I always get it.


----------



## SarahChoueiry

sid said:


> great that you found the answer..BTW you simply mix few pepermint drops in water and drink ?? is that it ? I might need it ..as you see I always get it.


Ya that is it. I also have been drinking peppermint tea (two tea bags for one cup to make it strong) every night and that has helped keep the gas up there away!


----------

